# Google Chrome won't work



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a Dell Inspiron with Microsoft 8.1.

I can't get Google Chrome to come up. I get a message that says,

Failed to reconnect to a Windows server. Windows couldn't connect to the Group Policy Client service. This problem prevents standard users from signing in. 

As an administrative user, you can review the system event log for details about why the service didn't respond.

I uninstalled and reinstalled Google Chrome.

I had the same problem this summer. I didn't get a message then and after around 6 weeks it started to work again.

I'm pretty helpless about these things. I would appreciate your help.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Log in / Sign in using an administrator account and then check out the marked answer on this thread. Make a full backup of the Windows registry before changing anything in it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

I cannot begin to understand that first video. I can go to the page that has HKey_classes on it and then I am completely lost.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

brook said:


> I cannot begin to understand that first video. I can go to the page that has HKey_classes on it and then I am completely lost.


Do you have a friend that knows how to safely navigate the registry and make changes? It is best not to make any changes if you have no experience.

It would also be helpful if someone could make a reg file brook can download and execute.


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

No, I don't.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Barry_R said:


> It would also be helpful if someone could make a reg file brook can download and execute.


Here it is. brook, download the attached zip archive and extract the reg file then simply double-click it to add/merge its entries to/with the Windows Registry. Confirm/allow any prompts that show up. After the merge is complete, reboot your pc. The attached reg file contains the following entries:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\gpsvc]
"PreshutdownTimeout"=dword:000dbba0
"DisplayName"="@gpapi.dll,-112"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="ProfSvc_Group"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,\
  79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,\
  00,73,00,74,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,6b,00,20,00,47,00,50,00,\
  53,00,76,00,63,00,47,00,72,00,6f,00,75,00,70,00,00,00
"Start"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000010
"Description"="@gpapi.dll,-113"
"DependOnService"=hex(7):52,00,50,00,43,00,53,00,53,00,00,00,4d,00,75,00,70,00,\
  00,00,00,00
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"RequiredPrivileges"=hex(7):53,00,65,00,49,00,6d,00,70,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,6f,\
  00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,\
  65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,54,00,63,00,62,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,\
  00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,54,00,61,00,6b,00,65,00,4f,00,77,00,\
  6e,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,68,00,69,00,70,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,\
  00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6e,00,63,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,\
  73,00,65,00,51,00,75,00,6f,00,74,00,61,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,\
  00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,73,00,73,00,69,00,67,00,6e,00,\
  50,00,72,00,69,00,6d,00,61,00,72,00,79,00,54,00,6f,00,6b,00,65,00,6e,00,50,\
  00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,53,00,\
  65,00,63,00,75,00,72,00,69,00,74,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,\
  00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,68,00,61,00,6e,00,67,00,65,00,\
  4e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,\
  00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,00,\
  65,00,72,00,6d,00,61,00,6e,00,65,00,6e,00,74,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,\
  00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,53,00,68,00,75,00,74,00,64,00,\
  6f,00,77,00,6e,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,\
  00,53,00,65,00,4c,00,6f,00,61,00,64,00,44,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,\
  50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,52,\
  00,65,00,73,00,74,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,\
  65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,42,00,61,00,63,00,6b,00,75,00,70,00,50,\
  00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,\
  72,00,65,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,00,61,00,67,00,65,00,66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,\
  00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,00,00
"FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
  00,01,00,00,00,c0,d4,01,00,01,00,00,00,e0,93,04,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\gpsvc\Parameters]
"ServiceDllUnloadOnStop"=dword:00000001
"ServiceMain"="GroupPolicyClientServiceMain"
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
  00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
  67,00,70,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\gpsvc\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,8c,00,00,00,98,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
  00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,c0,14,00,02,00,0d,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
  00,00,02,00,5c,00,04,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
  05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,8d,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
  20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,04,00,00,00,00,\
  00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,06,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,\
  00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\gpsvc\TriggerInfo]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\gpsvc\TriggerInfo\0]
"Type"=dword:00000006
"Action"=dword:00000001
"GUID"=hex:67,d1,90,bc,70,94,39,41,a9,ba,be,0b,bb,f5,b7,4d
"Data0"=hex:32,00,45,00,42,00,30,00,38,00,45,00,33,00,45,00,2d,00,36,00,33,00,\
  39,00,46,00,2d,00,34,00,66,00,62,00,61,00,2d,00,39,00,37,00,42,00,31,00,2d,\
  00,31,00,34,00,46,00,38,00,37,00,38,00,39,00,36,00,31,00,30,00,37,00,36,00,\
  00,00
"DataType0"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost]
"GPSvcGroup"=hex(7):47,00,50,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost\GPSvcGroup]
"AuthenticationCapabilities"=dword:00003020
"CoInitializeSecurityParam"=dword:00000001
```
Note: The above registry entries were imported from Windows 8.1 64-bit. If your version of Windows is 32-bit, the keys may or may not work, although I checked most of the values and they are actually 32-bit values in a 64-bit system. Make a backup of the registry (File>Export), then perform the merge and let us know if the problem persists.


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------

